# Stray mama births odd colored kittens



## Catmom04 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, took in mama cat on Sunday because she was Itty bitty with this huge belly full of kittens. I set her up in my spare bedroom with lots of safe places to give birth. Food water and kitten safe litter. She gave birth to 4 healthy kittens yesterday afternoon. Mama is a torti tuxedo. One kitten is orange but the other 3 have me scratching my head. I've researched but the only thing I can think of is fever/stress coat?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hmm. It does look like fever coat.


----------

